# T.V Theme Tunes



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't k ow if any 1 else here tends to find that certain T.V  theme tunes tend to stick in your head &/or have meanings to them, because some do for me!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 6, 2002)

I love TV themes! and yeah -there are some that just stick in your head and won't leave --- 

I have MacGyver and L&O and BTVS and Angel on MP3 --

and I have a few cds that are nothing but TV Themes -- they don't get much play on the cd player - but I have them ---


----------



## nic (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh some are just so catchy!

"I Dream Of Jenie" of one!

Doo, doo, d-d  d-d du

I think the King Of the Hill theme tunes is pretty funky and of course everyones favourite "I'll be there for you" - form FRIENDS


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 6, 2002)

I've got 3 C.D's that are all T.V themes & I do listen to them every now & then


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 7, 2002)

"JAG" is a good one -- 

"My Two Dads" was always fun -- 

The theme song to "Big Sound" is kinda catchy too -

"Charmed" is a remade 80's song -- but sounds really cool!


Oh - there are so many good ones -- 


"Where In The World Is Carmen SanDiego" -- totally catchy and once it's in your head, nearly impossible to remove!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 7, 2002)

Catchy ones for me are 'Thunderbirds', 'The Last Train', 'Deceit' & 'seaQuest'


----------



## nic (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *
> "My Two Dads" was always fun --
> 
> "Where In The World Is Carmen SanDiego" -- totally catchy and once it's in your head, nearly impossible to remove! *



Oh My 2 Dads - classic! 
"I can see a part of me in you. A little something special that comes shining through. I hear it in you laughter and I see it in your smile. I will always be there for you until the day I die..."

Hehe

Do you mean the cartoon - Where In The World Is Carmen SanDiego? I loved that!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 8, 2002)

no - re: "WITWICS" -- I mean the PBS game show - w/ the 3 kids trying to ID geographic locations based on some of the most random 'clues' -- w/ Greg Lee and the Chief and Rockapella singing in the 'alley' --

I never watched the "WITWICS" cartoon --


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't forget the theme tune to 'Dad's Army' aswell!


----------



## nic (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *no - re: "WITWICS" -- I mean the PBS game show - w/ the 3 kids trying to ID geographic locations based on some of the most random 'clues' -- w/ Greg Lee and the Chief and Rockapella singing in the 'alley' --
> I never watched the "WITWICS" cartoon -- *



Ah, I see. Never got that gameshow here in the Uk. Just the cartoon and the game of the Sega Megadrive.

More catchy tunes:

Simpsons
Blind Date dead


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 8, 2002)

The music to the start of the F1 coverage


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 8, 2002)

side note -- the Carmen SanDiego computer/video-games are fun tho!



more themes?? ummmmm - Jeopardy - the game show - kinda catchy - sticks and you can't get rid of it...


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

Got a tape nearly filled on 1 side with the different version of the 'London's Burning' them music over the series


----------



## Finchy (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a cd were you can play an instrument along with em!


Eastenders always gets stuck in my head i don't know why!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 14, 2002)

I've actaully gto on my mobile phone, a non complete version of the 'Thunderbirds' them tune, good or what?


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Some get stuck in my head!  And i have to play other music to drown them out sometimes it works! 

But my friends might be humming one and i get it caught in my head!:rolly2: :rolly2: :kisses: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

I've gto afew 'stuck in my head', but I don't mind at all though as it's ones that I like & often end up humming them any way!


----------

